# Loads of Brax Stuff



## 3fish (Jul 12, 2009)

hardcorpsurplus on eBay

Brax X1000 No reserve
Brax X1400 
Brax X2000
Brax X2400
Brax Cap No reserve

Morel 10 SW No reserve
Focal Audiom $675


----------



## ReloadedSS (Aug 26, 2008)

Someone got a good deal on the X1000.


----------

